# Law enforcemant officers and Non Mass-compliant firearms.



## RodneyFarva

Ok this may seem like a dumb question, and I probably should know the answer to this but here it goes... 

Lets say a police officer buys a non-MA compliant firearms from an FFL while he was employed by a department. now a few years pass and the officer retires, moves on to something else in a private sector. Now he still owns it this non-compliant firearm from what I understand if the former officer wants to sell the firearm he can only sell it to another LEO or back to an FFL. Now my question is once the officer quits/gets fired/retires or finds a better job and moves on can he sill legal possess the non mass compliant firearms if he chooses to keep it.

Guys, Please be gentle!


----------



## TacEntry

Great question.

I happen to possess a pistol that was an approved off duty/back-up gun for my current agency and was non-MA compliant.

My agency then started issuing it's own back-up/off duty gun (so we are all dress right, dress) but I still own old gun.

I suppose as long as I am in good standing, I am good to go...


----------



## Goose

Doesn't matter. AG regs (roster and MA compliance) only apply to dealer sales. Can still sell FTF. Possession is not prohibited as long as it's not illegal otherwise (postban large capacity mags, postban evil black rifle features, etc).

A non LEO for example could even bring a Gen 4 Glock into MA with them when they move provided it doesn't have high capacity post ban magazines. Just have to follow the laws for storage etc and apply and get a LTC.


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy

He moves to NH.

/thread


----------



## RodneyFarva

Goose said:


> Doesn't matter. AG regs (roster and MA compliance) only apply to dealer sales. Can still sell FTF. Possession is not prohibited as long as it's not illegal otherwise (postban large capacity mags, postban evil black rifle features, etc).
> 
> A non LEO for example could even bring a Gen 4 Glock into MA with them when they move provided it doesn't have high capacity post ban magazines. Just have to follow the laws for storage etc and apply and get a LTC.


hmm cause I have a "friend" that bought an Hk45c, P2000 and a bushmaster carbon with a lug and flash suppressor on the badge then turned in his part time tin a few years later.


----------



## Goose

Good for your "friend"...but I wouldn't want to do anything illegal myself.


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy

Sounds like the only thing that could jam up your buddy is the flash suppressor and lug. 

Switch over to a muzzle brake, eliminate the lug... Make that rifle nanny state compliant and BAM! Magic.


----------



## Joel98

You can have whatever you want, just keep it in your house in a safe, and no one will ever know.

The key is staying below the radar. Screw this state and its ridiculous gun laws.


----------



## RodneyFarva

I was just under the impression that if you bought firearm while you were employed as a sworn LEO.. it would be, for a lack of a better term grandfathered in.


----------



## Goose

I find it ironic that Massachusetts firearms laws are so ridiculously needlessly convoluted that unless one spends several hours researching the vague intricacies of the laws in question, these are the types on conversations that cops have.

If this doesn't show everyone that our laws were written by a bunch of limp-wristed liberals for society's alleged greater good, I don't know what will.


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy

RodneyFarva said:


> I was just under the impression that if you bought firearm while you were employed as a sworn LEO.. it would be, for a lack of a better term grandfathered in.


Those H&K's are. Just because it's not on the silly AG list, doesn't mean you posses kryptonite. That's what my understanding is, if I'm inaccurate, please someone feel free to correct me.

The rifle though, with those extra "killy" parts, that's where you get jammed up.


----------



## FAPD

A non-compliant handgun that is privately-owned by a LEO or retired LEO, they can sell it to any other legally licensed person as a private sale, recorded on an FA-10. As pointed out above, DEALERS are prohibited from selling/transferring Non-compliant guns. civilians should then comply with the 10 round mags, or if possible find "pre-ban" high caps for a premium price.
As LEO's we are now specifically exempt from the "assault weapons" ban evil features and the high cap BS.
http://www.mass.gov/eopss/agencies/dcjis/key-changes-to-the-massachusetts-gun-laws-august-2014.html


----------



## Hush

Once it's in your hands, you're perfectly fine. The "list" only applies to what a dealer can transfer. The gun list is a "consumer protection" law, so it applies to retailers. The AWB is a different animal you don't want to fuck with. If you have any questions about compliant handguns, call Westport PD. Those guys apparently have TONS of free time to make criminal cases against gun dealers selling off list guns.


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy

Hush said:


> Once it's in your hands, you're perfectly fine. The "list" only applies to what a dealer can transfer. The gun list is a "consumer protection" law, so it applies to retailers. The AWB is a different animal you don't want to fuck with. If you have any questions about compliant handguns, call Westport PD. Those guys apparently have TONS of free time to make criminal cases against gun dealers selling off list guns.


Lololol...

CRIME OF THE CENTURY!!


----------



## wwonka

I love my Springfield XD.SC 

Had to buy a used one ftf cause the stupid laws in this state.

My question is how many rounds can I legally carry?


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy

wwonka said:


> I love my Springfield XD.SC
> 
> Had to buy a used one ftf cause the stupid laws in this state.
> 
> My question is how many rounds can I legally carry?


Preban magazine? As many as it fits. Post ban mags stop at 10.

Mass' firearm laws are epically jackass.


----------



## Johnny Law

Huh, I've got better things to do than try and find a date code on a magazine, if one even is stamped. I just assume every mag is preban, not that I've EVER had a problem in 23 years with a lawful gun owner


----------



## USM C-2

Hhhmm, just put down my deposit for a custom AR here in MS. Got to choose my serial number and all. Looking forward to shooting it. 

Glad I don't have to worry about such stuff.


----------



## MurohysFlaw87

What about the ruger 57?


----------



## PG1911

Joel98 said:


> You can have whatever you want, just keep it in your house in a safe, and no one will ever know.
> 
> The key is staying below the radar. Screw this state and its ridiculous gun laws.


A lot of those guns are at the bottom of waters surrounding the Cape from odd boating accidents...


----------



## mpd61

MurohysFlaw87 said:


> What about the ruger 57?


Go the hell away you phukkin TROLL!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MurohysFlaw87

mpd61 said:


> Go the hell away you phukkin TROLL!!!!!!!!!!


Was a legitimate question. Sorry for trying to gain legitimate knowledge to avoid making a mistake.


----------



## Danusmc0321

MurohysFlaw87 said:


> Was a legitimate question. Sorry for trying to gain legitimate knowledge to avoid making a mistake.


Ruger is the cheaper version of the FN, I have shot the FN, I wasn't impressed. It's accurate, recoil is relatively low, the round is fast being a mini rifle round, but the ammo is expensive, it has no knock down power. It is a niche gun, not something I would ever carry, which is why most people don't. The grip was very wide and the trigger had a long reset. Hit steel plates with it, you can see what I mean.


----------



## MurohysFlaw87

Danusmc0321 said:


> Ruger is the cheaper version of the FN, I have shot the FN, I wasn't impressed. It's accurate, recoil is relatively low, the round is fast being a mini rifle round, but the ammo is expensive, it has no knock down power. It is a niche gun, not something I would ever carry, which is why most people don't. The grip was very wide and the trigger had a long reset. Hit steel plates with it, you can see what I mean.


Ya, I was thinking of just getting it as a target pistol. Not for EDC, I have a Model 19 as an EDC. Occasionally I switch it up with my Beretta M9


----------



## Hush

If you just want a target pistol, get a MKII or a 22/45. The 5.7 is a silly round for plinking, and the gun is not designed for accuracy.


----------



## mpd61

MurohysFlaw87 said:


> Was a legitimate question. Sorry for trying to gain legitimate knowledge to avoid making a mistake.


You would be better off over on Northeast Shooters for questions like this. Are you L.E.? Is the 57 Mass Compliant? blah blah blah................


----------



## FAPD

MurohysFlaw87 said:


> What about the ruger 57?


Way to jump start a five year old thread ya fruit! What about a Ruger 57 you vague troll? Get outta here. It's like you dropped a turd and left anyway.


----------

